# Peanut and his bone



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

here is Peanut with his first beef femur bone, first raw meat. he is bonkers for this thing but he still lets me touch it and take it away no issues. Hes a happy boy:biggrin:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow! Good pictures for raw feeding. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Peanut is very cute!! He's lucky to have you.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

thank you! he is my pride and joy


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

Aw, he is adorable! I love his little sweater too!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

:biggrin: even big dogs can wear sweaters  he gets so cold he actually likes wearing it. he has a tight short flat coat. thanks everyone


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a raw food question..

this is Peanut's first raw experience, hes still on kibble. I give him the bone a few times a day. After I pick it up he seems to have a burst of energy like I have never seen out of him. It is almost like a cat that has had catnip. He is bonkers. It doesnt bother me at all its not a problem. My question is, is this normally how dogs on raw diets are?


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

When I started feeding Brian his RAW diet, he became a different puppy. He was so full of energy. He wasn't necessarily bouncing around off the walls, but if I took him outside to play after his "digesting cool down" time, he would be jumping around all over the place.. and now that we have Aziz, he constantly running circles around him. He never had this much energy on the straight kibble diet :smile:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

Peanut gets so much energy after his bone. however my husband is still not convinced on raw diet  i think when he comes home i will explain more and by then i will know more to tell him


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, it seems like dogs do have more energy on raw diets, not necessarily in a hyperactive bad way, but in a healthy way. Sort of like how people feel when they start eating healthier and working out. I know I feel much better after eating a healthy lean meal as opposed to chowing down at Burger King. 

I've noticed it especially in my two older dogs, one of whom was practically on the verge of death when I got her now hops around like a puppy whenever she sees me go for her leash, and the other one who was "slowing down in her old age" (7 1/2 years old) can now run for hours and keep up with 2 year old labs and heelers.


----------



## Dobermom (Feb 19, 2009)

I can see the "GIVE ME GIVE ME GIVE ME!" in his eyes in that 1st pic! And would you look at all that muscle! WOW! That's one healthy pup!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks  I spend alot of time with him working on condtioning along with his obedience


----------



## pinkcircles (Jan 21, 2009)

peanuts cute great dog, he looks like he enjoyed it


----------

